

Show HN: Notify – Get notified on Slack, once your Startup gets mentioned - bahaagalal
http://notify.ly/?utm_source=hn

======
thefloydjr
I want this prject.

------
ludfigueiredo
Me too!

------
soltan5
Wow idea

------
thefloydjr
what an excellent idea

